# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  الشيخ صباح الناصر يقاضي عبد الكريم عبد القادر رسميًّا - مراد النتشة

## ادارة المنتدى

رفع الشاعر الكويتي الشيخ صباح الناصر الصباح قضية قدح وذم ورد إعتبار، بحق الفنان الكويتي عبد الكريم عبد القادر، بعد أن أمهله أشهرًا متعددة لتقديم الإعتذار عن إتهاماته الباطلة بحق شركة الإنتاج التي يملكها هاب للإنتاج الفني      


أكثر...

----------

